# Indonesia Bark Mantis



## Fisherman_Brazil (Oct 10, 2008)

Indonesia Bark Mantis


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats a beauty,

Theompella isnt it? i cant remember how to spell it &lt;_&lt;


----------



## etb99 (Oct 10, 2008)

looks interesting! Can you post some full body pics?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Oct 10, 2008)

May be later I will be able to take other pictures. Right now, there is another one showing somehow half of the body.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 10, 2008)

Theopompa? Looks good Luke!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Oct 10, 2008)

That is my only male - hope he can carry out resposibility to pass his gene to the next.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Nov 8, 2008)

Need advice!

How to make them mating?

Recenty, the RH 50-70% and Temp. 70-85F (25-32C), I have put them in a big cage for a few days. No mating was sighted.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 8, 2008)

Wonderful species Luke, all the best in pairing them up. If the adult male is ready he will mate the female, how old has the male been as adult? Again, best of luck!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Nov 8, 2008)

how old has the male been as adult?

Almost a month. And tried with other females, again, no action! Wonder what the problem with this male, and sadly this is only one I have here!


----------



## ubb (Nov 26, 2008)

that specie is theopompa servillei, nobody has mated adults of this specie in captive breeding yet.

If your adult pair get fertile ooths in captive breeding you will be the first person who can get it!


----------

